# Anyone a Volvo D12 expert?



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got a 96 Volvo with a D12 425hp motor. It intermittantly loses all power, but I can cycle the key while still rolling and it fires right back up. It happens worse under heavy load/acceleration then it does running light or bobtail. When it happens all the guages on the dash keep working and don't show a problem and there is no Check Engine Light. 

By losing power, i don't mean it get's doggy. I mean the motor completely shuts off like all power was cut to the injectors. (obviously is still spinning over because it is rolling down the road in gear when this happens)

I'm going to replace all the sensors today, oil, temp, crank position, and cam position. I'm hoping that cures it. But if it doesn't... shoot me some ideas if you have them.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Whoa, you know this is a snow forum? Sounds electrical to me.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plenty of guys here driving/working on big rigs.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I would not replace parts blindly. Odd that no check engine light is set. Might be best to start in the battery box to make sure all connections clean & tight & no cables rubbing anywhere. Would also suggest getting it plugged into the Volvo diagnostic tool (VCADS), even though no code set, a truck ECM records lots of data than can be reviewed for anomalies, there may also be a 'pending' code which could help.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

blowerman;1470436 said:


> Whoa, you know this is a snow forum? Sounds electrical to me.


Whoa, you know that truck delivered your snow blower last year?  Yeah I'm guessing electrial also, but what a PITA to diag an intermittant prob!



2COR517;1470447 said:


> Plenty of guys here driving/working on big rigs.


yep, that's what I figured :salute:



pmorrissette;1470483 said:


> I would not replace parts blindly. Odd that no check engine light is set. Might be best to start in the battery box to make sure all connections clean & tight & no cables rubbing anywhere. Would also suggest getting it plugged into the Volvo diagnostic tool (VCADS), even though no code set, a truck ECM records lots of data than can be reviewed for anomalies, there may also be a 'pending' code which could help.


Thanks PMorrissette, I have been though all the battery cables, but I still need to go through the smaller power feed wires for relays and solinoids. I was at Volvo today and they suggested not replacing any parts yet also. But they are booked this weekend and can't get it scanned until next week. I'll be OTR next week, so I've got it scheduled to go in next weekend. They are going to scan it, and test the water temp sensor because they said it could cause it. Other then that they are thinking I could be chasing a wiring issue or bad ecm. It only did it a few times in 1800 miles earlier this week, so I can live with it for another week.

On a side note, I bought another truck today, well I pick it up next weekend. It's an 03 Freighliner with a Detroit. I wanted something with a common motor so I wouldn't be stuck looking for Volvo dealers, and the price was right on this one.


----------



## James Volvo1 (Feb 22, 2020)

IMAGE said:


> Whoa, you know that truck delivered your snow blower last year?  Yeah I'm guessing electrial also, but what a PITA to diag an intermittant prob!
> 
> yep, that's what I figured :salute:
> 
> ...


Hey I was wondering, did u ever find out the issue with your Volvo cutting off while driving, and coming back on? I'm having the same issue.


----------



## James Volvo1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey ,you ever find out the issue with your Volvo cutting off while driving and then starting up again? I'm having the same issue.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

James Volvo1 said:


> Hey ,you ever find out the issue with your Volvo cutting off while driving and then starting up again? I'm having the same issue.


Its been 8 years ,you may be driving his old truck !


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

James Volvo1 said:


> Hey ,you ever find out the issue with your Volvo cutting off while driving and then starting up again? I'm having the same issue.


I'll bite, what year and model Volvo is it? Have you taken it to the dealership and have the codes run?


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Fuel filters been changed regularly? Anti gel additive in the fuel? Most of the diesels I've seen are shutoff by an electric solenoid on the injector pump. If that is the case on this engine, I'd hook up a temporary test light from that solenoid to monitor electrical power in the cab. Engine quits, lamp is out, start looking for a bad connection, chafed wire. Or maybe a trip to a shop that specializes in injector pump repair. Good luck.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If he has a Volvo D-12, she's electronic. He needs to run the codes to start out.


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Sorry that I haven’t worked on electronic fuel injected diesel so I just trying to learn; if the ECM or what ever controls the fuel injectors looses power momentarily, interrupting the fuel deliver would a trouble code be set?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JoeRagMan said:


> Sorry that I haven't worked on electronic fuel injected diesel so I just trying to learn; if the ECM or what ever controls the fuel injectors looses power momentarily, interrupting the fuel deliver would a trouble code be set?


Yes


----------

